# Norateen Heavyweight II



## blackbeef (Nov 17, 2009)

Norateen Heavyweight II whats do you think:confused1:?I tried some afew years ago and I did feel alittle effect but not that amazing and for that phat 50 quid price tag.I didnt think it was worth it.

Has anyone else tried Norateen Heavyweight II from LA MUSCLE?

Cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Total rubbish mate, better off with a good protein powder or better still decent food.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

its supposed to have anobolic properties isnt it?

i know a lad at work that was on it, but he was about 6 foot 2, 6% bodyfat and 10 and a half stone, couldnt put any mas on top of that

he rated it, i thought a good diet would tick the same boxes, never tried it myself tbh and for that price i nevr had any inclanation to


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

what is it ? a protein powder?


----------



## blackbeef (Nov 17, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> what is it ? a protein powder?


Norateen Heavyweight II gives you more Testosterone boosters and also Growth Hormone Boosters in the form of:


Mucuna Prureins - Scientifically shown to increase Testosterone levels, Growth Hormone levels, deposit more protein in muscle tissue, increase strength and muscle mass.

Fenugreek - Amazingly powerful and totally natural testosterone booster.

Beta Ecdysterone - LA Muscle are the pioneers of Beta Ecdysterone (we own betaecdysterone.com) and only use pure Pharmaceutical Grade Beta Ecdysterone in the exact dosage recommended by science.

DIM & Methoxyisoflavone - Great for increase in lean muscles, anti-catabolism and estrogen reduction.


*Kilograms of pure lean muscle mass in just weeks*

It has also been shown that this product works even better with a quality whey protein such as LA Whey or Bio_Activator. Keep your protein intake as high as you possibly can and you will truly be amazed that this product is this strong and legal.

As a guideline, you should take at least 1.5 to 2 grams of quality protein per lb of bodyweight per day. This should be spaced out throughout the day. You should also train heavy and hard, on a split routine. But don't overtrain. Train each bodypart no more than once every 6-7 days. If you have got the budget, stack Norateen Heavyweight II with Norateen II. LA Muscle GUARANTEES YOU the best gains of your life.

Hope this help mate dragged this from the site lol


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

It's a load of overpriced crap


----------



## Dalton1988 (Mar 6, 2010)

lol Norateen, I tried it about 2 years ago, it did absolutaly nothing, I put on about 4lbs in 6 weeks but I was eating well and training had and I was putting that on every 6 weeks anyway!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Its a FAIL - the only reason ppl gain is because they try harder with they're diet and training because they just forked out for it.

Creatine is much better investment


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

absoloute crap dusnt do anything, they tell you to take in stupid ammounts of protein with it, if you do that your guna gain anyway lol


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

total waste of money stick with anvar they will do the trick

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Gluteus_maximus (Jul 25, 2010)

i found the norateen heavyweight and II products gave me more intense training sessions especially when i took 3 instead of the recommended 2 tablets 15 mins before training but thats not ideal and makes them even more costly! overpriced, would take them again if they had 40% off

anvar sound great. cheers Robw


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Absolute **** and for that much you could invest in a decent whey protein, bcaa's and a tub of Creapure. Combine that with a decently constructed diet and routine and you will see far better gains.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Do not work as advertised....obviously.

Spend the money on whey and train harder.


----------

